# Name The Movie - 80's Comedy theme



## Tanas (Oct 4, 2008)

The third round is the 80's Comedy round. Anyone can join in the game as long as you are willing to follow the rules and enjoy playing. If you are new to the game or unsure of the rules refer to the link to go to the main discussion thread.

Round details:

Round start : 4th October
Round end: 7th November Judge: Tanas

Any issues or complaints should be brought up in the discussion thread or sent directly to the Judge or greyhound.

Link to discussion thread: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=98698

I hope there is someone out there that will be able to put up a bit more a challenge this time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here is an easy one to start things off...


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 4, 2008)

Twins?


----------



## Tanas (Oct 4, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Twins?



There is a new kid on the block 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Correct!

Score:

B-Blue : 1

Your turn to post the next pic, dont forget to PM me the answer.


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 4, 2008)

YAY!


----------



## bladerx (Oct 4, 2008)

Airplane?


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 4, 2008)

Correct!

Score:

B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1


----------



## bladerx (Oct 4, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Oct 4, 2008)

The Gods must be crazy


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> I hope there is someone out there that will be able to put up a bit more a challenge this time



Hey, wait a minute... Is them fighting words?


----------



## greyhound (Oct 4, 2008)

hmm, this round actually ends on the 7th of November.


----------



## bladerx (Oct 4, 2008)

jesuschristmonkeyballs said:
			
		

> The Gods must be crazy



Correct-o


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

bladerx said:
			
		

> jesuschristmonkeyballs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget to update the scores after.

*Score:*

B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
*jesuschristmonkeyballs: 1*


----------



## Tanas (Oct 4, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> hmm, this round actually ends on the 7th of November.



I've edited the post to the 7th, but I cant do anything about the topic description, sorry mate.


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Oct 4, 2008)

I guess I'll forfeit, because imagecrack isn't working for me.

Stuck on "uploading" for multiple pictures.

edit: Thanks TD


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

jesuschristmonkeyballs said:
			
		

> I guess I'll forfeit, because imagecrack isn't working for me.
> 
> Stuck on "uploading" for multiple pictures.



Use tinypic instead.


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Batchelor Party?


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Oct 4, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Batchelor Party?




Correct.

Score:

B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 1 
*Trolley Dave: 1*


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 4, 2008)

bachelor party?

ZETTA SLOW!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## The Worst (Oct 4, 2008)

caddyshack


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> caddyshack



Correct.

*Score:*

B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 1 
Trolley Dave: 1
*The Worst: 1*


----------



## The Worst (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Beverly Hills Cop.


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 4, 2008)

Beverly Hills Cop?

Edit: GAH!


----------



## The Worst (Oct 4, 2008)

Trolley Dave sucks




Score:

*Trolley Dave: 2*
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 1
The Worst: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## Jax (Oct 4, 2008)

Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure

EXCELLENT! *air guitar*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure
> 
> EXCELLENT! *air guitar*



Correct!

*Score:*

Trolley Dave: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 1
The Worst: 1
*Jax: 1*


----------



## The Worst (Oct 4, 2008)

great movie !!!  i prefer bogus journey however


----------



## Jax (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## The Worst (Oct 4, 2008)

Tootsie


----------



## Jax (Oct 4, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> Tootsie



Correct!

*Score:*

Trolley Dave: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 1
*The Worst: 2*
Jax: 1


----------



## The Worst (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## jesuschristmonke (Oct 4, 2008)

Back to school


----------



## The Worst (Oct 4, 2008)

jesuschristmonkeyballs sucks



Score:

*jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2*
The Worst: 2
Trolley Dave: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## Tanas (Oct 4, 2008)

Stripes?


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Oct 4, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Stripes?



Yep.

Score:

jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
The Worst: 2
Trolley Dave: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1 
*Tanas: 1*


----------



## Tanas (Oct 4, 2008)

Next...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

The Policemens Secret Ball?


----------



## Joujoudoll (Oct 4, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Next...



Nevermind... My answer wasn't it.


----------



## 754boy (Oct 4, 2008)

Meaning of Life


----------



## Tanas (Oct 4, 2008)

754boy said:
			
		

> Meaning of Life


Correct!


Score:

jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
The Worst: 2
Trolley Dave: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1 
Tanas: 1 
754boy: 1


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 4, 2008)

The Dark Knight.


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's a good one.






I hope you don't mind 754boy


----------



## Man18 (Oct 4, 2008)

Better Off Dead...???


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 5, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Better Off Dead...???



Correct!


Score:

jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
The Worst: 2
Trolley Dave: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
*R4man18: 1*
Tanas: 1 
754boy: 1


----------



## Man18 (Oct 5, 2008)

someone else take my turn.


----------



## The Worst (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## Tanas (Oct 5, 2008)

Brewster's Millions


----------



## The Worst (Oct 5, 2008)

Tanas sucks.



Score:


The Worst: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
*Tanas: 2*
Trolley Dave: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
R4man18: 1
754boy: 1


----------



## Tanas (Oct 5, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> Tanas sucks.


ha ha 

Next...


----------



## The Worst (Oct 5, 2008)

A Christmas Story


----------



## Tanas (Oct 5, 2008)

I'll let you off... Correct.


The Worst: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
Tanas: 2
Trolley Dave: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
R4man18: 1
754boy: 1

Dont think that you're going to win because you're not.


----------



## The Worst (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

See No Evil, Hear No Evil.


----------



## The Worst (Oct 5, 2008)

score:

The Worst: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
Tanas: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
R4man18: 1
754boy: 1
*Trolley Dave: 3*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Cleaned up score list because The Worst can't do it properly.

score:

Trolley Dave: 3
The Worst: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
Tanas: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
R4man18: 1
754boy: 1


----------



## The Worst (Oct 5, 2008)

ferris bueller's day off


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Correct.

*Score:*

*The Worst: 4*
Trolley Dave: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
Tanas: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
R4man18: 1
754boy: 1


----------



## The Worst (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Weekend at Bernies.


----------



## The Worst (Oct 5, 2008)

Score:

The Worst: 4
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
Tanas: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
R4man18: 1
754boy: 1 
*Trolley Dave: 4*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Fixed the scores again because helping the mentally challenged is always a worthwhile cause.

*Score:*

*Trolley Dave: 4*
The Worst: 4
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
Tanas: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
R4man18: 1
754boy: 1


----------



## The Worst (Oct 5, 2008)

48 hours


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> 48 hours



*Score:*

*The Worst: 5*
Trolley Dave: 4
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
Tanas: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
R4man18: 1
754boy: 1


----------



## The Worst (Oct 5, 2008)

guess this TROLLerDave.  3 main characters...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> guess this TROLLerDave.  3 main characters...



I don't usually mind humouring the retarded but you bore me now.  At least p1ngpong and bonemonkey have/had intelligence behind them, wannabe.


----------



## The Worst (Oct 5, 2008)

as if

just guess the movie and quit spammin up my thread.


----------



## Man18 (Oct 5, 2008)

Clue

some1 take my turn if I posted the answer first.


----------



## The Worst (Oct 5, 2008)

R4man18 doesn't suck



Score:

The Worst: 5
Trolley Dave: 4
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
Tanas: 2
*R4man18: 2*
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1


----------



## Tanas (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey WTF is going on, whats happened to PMing the last poster the answer? all pictures posted without PMing the previous poster should be VOID.


@The Worst, you already have points that you shouldnt have, so you could have at least have posted a pic for R4man18.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Hey WTF is going on, whats happened to PMing the last poster the answer? all pictures posted without PMing the previous poster should be VOID.
> 
> 
> @The Worst, you already have points that you shouldnt have, so you could have at least have posted a pic for R4man18.



Sorry mate, I forgot all about the rule as well.

Is the shot from Adventures In Babysitting?


----------



## Tanas (Oct 5, 2008)

Correct.

Score:

The Worst: 5
Trolley Dave: 5
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
Tanas: 2
R4man18: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## The Worst (Oct 5, 2008)

risky business


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

*Score:*

*The Worst: 6*
Trolley Dave: 5
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
Tanas: 2
R4man18: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1


----------



## Tanas (Oct 5, 2008)

Now PM trolley you knob


----------



## The Worst (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## Tanas (Oct 5, 2008)

fletch lives


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> fletch lives



Close!


----------



## Tanas (Oct 5, 2008)

Fletch


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Fletch



That's the one!

*Score:*

The Worst: 6
Trolley Dave: 5
*Tanas: 3*
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
R4man18: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1

The Worst said in his PM he was gonna be out for the day so do you want to PM me instead?


----------



## Tanas (Oct 5, 2008)

Next...


----------



## Man18 (Oct 5, 2008)

TANAS FAILS THIS ROUND>
80s man.
barbershop.


----------



## Tanas (Oct 5, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> TANAS FAILS THIS ROUND>
> 80s man.
> barbershop.


Opps... yes I'm a failure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Correct!
You're still getting the point though.

Score:

The Worst: 6
Trolley Dave: 5
Tanas: 3
R4man18: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1


----------



## Man18 (Oct 5, 2008)

someone else take my turn.


----------



## greyhound (Oct 5, 2008)

you always say that...


----------



## Man18 (Oct 5, 2008)

I think she is hot as hell.


----------



## The Worst (Oct 5, 2008)

private benjamin


----------



## Man18 (Oct 5, 2008)

Opps... yes I'm a failure frown.gif

Correct!
You're still getting the point though.

Score:

The Worst: 7
Trolley Dave: 5
Tanas: 3
R4man18: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1


----------



## The Worst (Oct 5, 2008)

easy:


----------



## Man18 (Oct 5, 2008)

Big


----------



## The Worst (Oct 5, 2008)

you'll never catch me


Score:

The Worst: 7
Trolley Dave: 5
*R4man18: 4*
Tanas: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1


----------



## Man18 (Oct 5, 2008)

I have 4 points now. a quick googleing will show im right.


----------



## The Worst (Oct 5, 2008)

overboard


----------



## Jax (Oct 5, 2008)

Overboard

EDIT: You really are The Worst >:|


----------



## Tanas (Oct 5, 2008)

overboard


----------



## Man18 (Oct 5, 2008)

you'll never catch me


Score:

The Worst: 8
Trolley Dave: 5
R4man18: 4
Tanas: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1 (2 slow)
754boy: 1


----------



## Tanas (Oct 5, 2008)

hard luck the worst you cant guess, you have to PM the previous poster you dick, you should only be on 4 points.
Jax gets the point

Score:

The Worst: 7
Trolley Dave: 5
R4man18: 4
Tanas: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 2
754boy: 1


----------



## Man18 (Oct 5, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> you'll never catch me
> 
> 
> Score:
> ...


He got it right and did nothing wrong. BACK TO 8... tanas is trying to cheat lol.


----------



## The Worst (Oct 5, 2008)

i didn't post that picture and i didn't receive a PM.  why is it necessary when the poster is willing to watch the thread?  explanation please.  also stop trolling me, i understand that i am owning in this thread right now, but you don't have to be an obvious dick about it.


----------



## Tanas (Oct 5, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> R4man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah he might have got it right, but have you forgot about the PM rule?


----------



## The Worst (Oct 5, 2008)

you are supposed to PM the previous poster the answer, but not until your not gonna watch the thread correct?  bring me a greyhound he'll straighten this out.  Jax can have the point because he's cool, but i want to know how this is gonna work for the rest of the month.  i don't think you should have to PM until your not watching the thread.


----------



## Tanas (Oct 5, 2008)

Tough shit the worst even if you dont get a PM your still not allowed to Guess and its you whos the TRoll, you've fucked the whole of this one up.


----------



## Man18 (Oct 5, 2008)

The rule is I sent a message to The Worst so he isnt in thr wrong. BACK TO 8


----------



## Tanas (Oct 5, 2008)

If you dont send a PM then its you is in the wrong, also its a good way to stop the campers like The Worst.


----------



## Jax (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't know what the hell happened but someone else can have my turn.


----------



## The Worst (Oct 5, 2008)

what happened was Tanas hates me so he keeps treating me unfairly and calling me names.  sorry that i know a couple of 80's movies dude, my fault.  Trolley hates me too, i think , unless he got over it.




I suggest an ammedment to the rules for the next round.




edit:  and honestly i don't care if i have -9 points again, i just like to play the game.


----------



## Tanas (Oct 5, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> what happened was Trolley and Tanas hate me so they keep treating me unfairly and calling me names.  sorry that i know a couple of 80's movies dude, my fault.


OK mate, maybe I've been a bit harsh, I admit it, you are the 80's comedy buff.


----------



## The Worst (Oct 5, 2008)

give jax the point, someone post a picture, and we'll work out the rules in the suggestion thread.


----------



## Tanas (Oct 5, 2008)

Score:

The Worst: 8
Trolley Dave: 5
R4man18: 4
Tanas: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1


----------



## The Worst (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## Tanas (Oct 6, 2008)

...


----------



## Tanas (Oct 6, 2008)

wild cats


----------



## The Worst (Oct 6, 2008)

yep.


Score:

The Worst: 8
Trolley Dave: 5
R4man18: 4
*Tanas: 4*
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1


----------



## Tanas (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## 2short (Oct 6, 2008)

Shock Treatment


----------



## Tanas (Oct 6, 2008)

2short said:
			
		

> Shock Treatment


Correct


Score:

The Worst: 8
Trolley Dave: 5
R4man18: 4
Tanas: 4
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1 
2short: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 6, 2008)

28 movies in 2 days?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I can't believe I'm this far down before I even see the thread.  It's a shame, I love this category.

@The Worst:  The rule is simple, and it's been working fine for the last 2 rounds.  As soon as you post a movie, PM the previous person to post a movie with your answer.  It makes sure someone is around to answer guesses, and it keeps 2 people from posting and guessing back and forth all night.  It's completely fair, and it applies to everyone.  

The part that wasn't clearly stated, and was generally understood, is that the previous person shouldn't guess, even if they have not received the PM yet.  That makes it fair to everyone who *does* receive a PM right away.  

This has happened to everyone in the previous rounds, and no one has had a problem with it until now, because it ensures that everyone has the same opportunity to guess movies.


----------



## Man18 (Oct 6, 2008)

Its a stupid rule and needs to be made into a suggestion. People losing points because they didnt pm someone even though they were there to answer its total bull shit. 

And cats like tanas being a dick needs to stop.


----------



## Tanas (Oct 6, 2008)

R4man18, Szyslak has just explained why the PM rule is in play and why it's totally fair and you still think that its stupid,  so it's you who is the dick not me, and about me being a dick, I've already apologized to The Worst and shit between us has now been sorted.


----------



## Man18 (Oct 6, 2008)

You carried it on when he was joking around. You sir have the dick card.

The PM rule shouldnt stop a user from getting thier fairly earned point like you tried to do tanas but should be a suggestion in order to keep the game fresh instead of going a day without the scores updated.

As for the PM Rule I said why it was stupid so read the whole post. and since whats his name is taking his turn I say someone should go ahead and post for him.

Addition why not allow someone to prove that they are right and allow them to update the post if the user is off line or away instead of having another user do it


----------



## Man18 (Oct 6, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> hard luck the worst you cant guess, you have to PM the previou*s poster you dick*, you should only be on 4 points.
> Jax gets the point
> 
> Score:
> ...


----------



## Tanas (Oct 6, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> The Worst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It wasnt me who carried it on it was you, me and the worst had sorted out our differences, then you come along and decide to bring it up again, so you dont just have the dick card, you sir have the entire deck.


----------



## The Worst (Oct 6, 2008)

ahhhh someone just post a picture already !!!


----------



## Man18 (Oct 7, 2008)

After 12 hours Tanas is supposed to post a picture.


----------



## Tanas (Oct 7, 2008)

Please read these rules before taking part.

One person posts a screenshot of a film, relevant to the theme of the round, making sure it isn't impossible to guess (ie include either a lead character or make it a renowned/significant scene)....or too easy. When a successful guess has been made and confirmed to be correct by the poster of the image, the person who guessed successfully posts the next screenshot and sends a PM to the forum member whose image they guessed correctly.

Another rule that I think should be introduced, is that when a player guesses the movie correctly but fails to post a new picture withing the 12 hour time limit, that player should have that point deducted.


----------



## Man18 (Oct 7, 2008)

Ghost Chase.


----------



## Tanas (Oct 7, 2008)

Correct

Score:

The Worst: 8
Trolley Dave: 5
R4man18: 5
Tanas: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1


----------



## Man18 (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 7, 2008)

Dirty Rotten Scoundrels?


----------



## Tanas (Oct 7, 2008)

Correct

Score:

The Worst: 8
Trolley Dave: 6
R4man18: 5
Tanas: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 7, 2008)

Next up :


----------



## The Worst (Oct 7, 2008)

revenge of the nerds


----------



## Banger (Oct 7, 2008)

revenge of the nerds?


damn i was beat. I wasnt going to post but i did after waiting to long.. damn lol


----------



## Man18 (Oct 7, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> revenge of the nerds


Correct

Score:

The Worst: -9
Trolley Dave: 6
R4man18: 5
Tanas: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 7, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> revenge of the nerds



Correct

*Score:*

*The Worst: 9*
Trolley Dave: 6
R4man18: 5
Tanas: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1


----------



## The Worst (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Szyslak (Oct 7, 2008)

One Crazy Summer


----------



## The Worst (Oct 7, 2008)

correct.

Score:

The Worst: !!!
Trolley Dave: 6
R4man18: 5
Tanas: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1 
*Szyslac: 1*


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Szyslak (Oct 8, 2008)

Hint #1:  Francis is a douchebag
Hint #2: The main character is a bit of a loner, a rebel you might say


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 8, 2008)

Damnit, I know I know it but I can't place it at all.  Is it Throw Momma From The Train?


----------



## The Worst (Oct 8, 2008)

HINT #3:  This is the greatest movie in the history of movie history ever of all time.


----------



## babelfish (Oct 8, 2008)

Tell em Large Marge sent ya!!!! HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!

That pic is from the first movie, of many, that Danny Elfman would score for Tim Burton -- the awesome Pee Wee's Big Adventure!


----------



## The Worst (Oct 8, 2008)

Go ahead and scream your head off! We're miles from where anyone can hear you! 


Score:

The Worst: !!!
Trolley Dave: 6
R4man18: 5
Tanas: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1
Szyslac: 1
*babelfish: 1 *


----------



## babelfish (Oct 8, 2008)

I know you are but what am I?

As for my featured flick, it's probably one of the worst ever made, but I still find it hilarious -- good luck


----------



## The Worst (Oct 9, 2008)

Young Einstein


----------



## babelfish (Oct 9, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> Young Einstein



LMFAO -- no


----------



## babelfish (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow, no takers eh? Ok then, it looks like it's time for a hint (and a big one at that):

The company who made the film is notorious for making B movies, although many of their films have a large cult following.


----------



## Man18 (Oct 9, 2008)

The Toxic Avenger


----------



## The Worst (Oct 9, 2008)

Joe vs. the Volcano


----------



## babelfish (Oct 9, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> The Toxic Avenger
> Nope...
> 
> QUOTE(The Worst @ Oct 9 2008, 12:55 PM) Joe vs. the Volcano


WTF, lol


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

Class of Nuke Em High?


----------



## Man18 (Oct 9, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Class of Nuke Em High?


damn it...


----------



## babelfish (Oct 9, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Class of Nuke Em High?


Correct!

SCORES
---------------------------------------

The Worst: 9
*Trolley Dave: 7*
R4man18: 5
Tanas: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1
Szyslac: 1
babelfish: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Oct 9, 2008)

The Burbs?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> The Burbs?



Correct!

*SCORES*

The Worst: 9
Trolley Dave: 7
*R4man18: 6*
Tanas: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1
Szyslac: 1
babelfish: 1


----------



## Man18 (Oct 9, 2008)

diff photo same guy. already answered but meh.


----------



## babelfish (Oct 9, 2008)

"Pretty girl, friend of yours?"
"No, it came with the frame"

Classic stuff, lol

True story: I rented The Burbs and accidentally left it on top of my car when I went to return it. While driving it fell off the car and into the street, where it was run over and crushed by a semi-truck. When I got to the video store it wouldn't play, so I had to buy it. I went home, opened up the VHS tape, put it back together, and it's worked great ever since -- too bad I don't have a VHS player anymore though, lol


----------



## The Worst (Oct 9, 2008)

The Toxic Avenger


----------



## Man18 (Oct 9, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> The Toxic Avenger




Correct!

SCORES

The Worst: 10
Trolley Dave: 7
R4man18: 6
Tanas: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1
Szyslac: 1


----------



## The Worst (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

The Three Amigos?


----------



## The Worst (Oct 10, 2008)

Correct!

SCORES

The Worst: !!!
*Trolley Dave: 8*
R4man18: 6
Tanas: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1
Szyslac: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

The Worst, stop being an ass every time I get a point on one of your pics. Fix the scores.






HINT : Undead Jeff Foxworthys.


----------



## babelfish (Oct 10, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The Worst, stop being an ass every time I get a point on one of your pics. Fix the scores.


Gimme back my point while you're at it, I need all I can get! >_


----------



## The Worst (Oct 10, 2008)

babelfish said:
			
		

> Gimme back my point while you're at it, I need all I can get! >_


----------



## babelfish (Oct 10, 2008)

And all was well


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 10, 2008)

_Redneck Zombies_


----------



## The Worst (Oct 10, 2008)

fa shizzle ma Szysl

SCORES

The Worst: !!!
Trolley Dave: 8
R4man18: 6
Tanas: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
*Szyslac: 2*
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## The Worst (Oct 10, 2008)

mannequin


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 10, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> mannequin


Correct!

The Worst: 11
Trolley Dave: 8
R4man18: 5
Tanas: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
Szyzl: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1
babelfish: 1


----------



## The Worst (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 10, 2008)

trading places


----------



## The Worst (Oct 10, 2008)

Correct!

The Worst: 11
Trolley Dave: 8
R4man18: 5
Tanas: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
Szyzl: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1
babelfish: 1 
*Pimpmynintendo: 1*


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Oct 10, 2008)

Real Genius


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 10, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Real Genius


Correctamundo!

The Worst: 11
Trolley Dave: 8
*R4man18: 6*
Tanas: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
Szyzl: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1
babelfish: 1
Pimpmynintendo: 1


----------



## Man18 (Oct 10, 2008)

someone else post.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

I've PMed R4man the answer cos it should be his turn.


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 10, 2008)

Strange Brew


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Strange Brew



Correct eh!

*Scores*

The Worst: 11
Trolley Dave: 8
R4man18: 6
*Szyslak: 3*
Tanas: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1
babelfish: 1
Pimpmynintendo: 1

PM R4man the answer as I was just posting in his place.


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 10, 2008)

Good movie, eh.

Next screen gem:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Coming To America?


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 10, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Coming To America?


The royal penis is clean, your highness.

Scores

The Worst: 11
*Trolley Dave: 9*
R4man18: 6
Szyslak: 3
Tanas: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1
babelfish: 1
Pimpmynintendo: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## Szyslak (Oct 10, 2008)

lol.  Now that's a great movie still.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 10, 2008)

Vacation


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Pimpmynintendo said:
			
		

> Vacation



You're going to Wallyworld!

*Scores*

The Worst: 11
Trolley Dave: 9
R4man18: 6
Szyslak: 3
Tanas: 3
*Pimpmynintendo: 2*
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1
babelfish: 1


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## The Worst (Oct 10, 2008)

Lucas


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 10, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> Lucas


Nope
Hint: This scene is from the beginning of the movie with only one main character from the ragtag group.


----------



## babelfish (Oct 11, 2008)

Goonies never say die!


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 11, 2008)

babelfish said:
			
		

> Goonies never say die!


But I'm not a Goonie. :'(

Scores

The Worst: 11
Trolley Dave: 9
R4man18: 6
Szyslak: 3
Tanas: 3
Pimpmynintendo: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
*babelfish: 2*
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2008)

Damn you pimpmynintendo, sneaking up and posting the scores as I did it!


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 11, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Damn you pimpmynintendo, sneaking up and posting the scores as I did it!


Muahaha! That was my evil plan!


----------



## babelfish (Oct 11, 2008)

HINT: This one's from what would probably be considered a comedy, although I'm sure it made most cry...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2008)

Is it a John Hughes movie?


----------



## babelfish (Oct 11, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Is it a John Hughes movie?


Nope, it's not that good of a film, lol

HINT #2: The movie is based on something that alot of us kids in the 80's loved...


----------



## The Worst (Oct 11, 2008)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## babelfish (Oct 12, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


Good guess, but no.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2008)

Garbage Pail Kids?


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 12, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Garbage Pail Kids?


Correctamundo!

Scores

The Worst: 11
*Trolley Dave: 10*
R4man18: 6
Szyslak: 3
Tanas: 3
Pimpmynintendo: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
babelfish: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Oct 12, 2008)

Fast Times at Ridge Mont High


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2008)

Spicoli!

*Scores*

The Worst: 11
Trolley Dave: 10
*R4man18: 7*
Szyslak: 3
Tanas: 3
Pimpmynintendo: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
babelfish: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1


----------



## Man18 (Oct 12, 2008)

someone else take my turn. if the turn isnt taken soon ill post when I can later.


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 13, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> someone else take my turn. if the turn isnt taken soon ill post when I can later.


WTF?

Post a movie already.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 13, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> R4man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I shall post a movie then although I don't know if I should PM R4man or TrolleyDave the answer...


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 13, 2008)

lol. That's Long Duk Dong from _Sixteen Candles_.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 13, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> lol. That's Long Duk Dong from _Sixteen Candles_.


Right!
Sorry Szyslak just woke up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Worst: 11
Trolley Dave: 10
R4man18: 7
*Szyslak: 4*
Tanas: 3
Pimpmynintendo: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
babelfish: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 13, 2008)

Pimpmynintendo said:
			
		

> Sorry Szyslak just woke up


Must be nice.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Warning!  Image may be unsuitable for some viewers.  



Spoiler: smexyness











PMing the answer to R4man18, as it was his turn to post the last image.

Do us all a favor from now on.  If you're not going to post the next image, don't guess.  No one wants to post an image when it's not their turn.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 13, 2008)

I am unsure if I am able to guess or not


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 13, 2008)

Pimpmynintendo said:
			
		

> I am unsure if I am able to guess or not


You are.  I PM'ed the answer to R4man because it should have been his turn.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 13, 2008)

Then I guess Bill Durham


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 13, 2008)

Pimpmynintendo said:
			
		

> Then I guess Bill Durham


Correct!

Scores:

The Worst: 11
Trolley Dave: 10
R4man18: 7
Szyslak: 4
Tanas: 3
*Pimpmynintendo: 3*
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
babelfish: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Szyslak (Oct 13, 2008)

Pimpmynintendo said:
			
		

>


Lol.  No need to PM me that one.  Probably my favorite comedy.


----------



## Man18 (Oct 14, 2008)

The Princess Bride


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 14, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> The Princess Bride


You sir, are correct

Scores:

The Worst: 11
Trolley Dave: 10
*R4man18: 8*
Szyslak: 4
Tanas: 3
Pimpmynintendo: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
babelfish: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
754boy: 1


----------



## Man18 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## The Worst (Oct 14, 2008)

soul man.


sadly this will probably be my last point of the month !!!


----------



## Man18 (Oct 14, 2008)

You sir, are correct

Scores:
*
The Worst: 12*
Trolley Dave: 10
R4man18: 8
Szyslak: 4
Tanas: 3
Pimpmynintendo: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
babelfish: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1


----------



## The Worst (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## tojomajojo (Oct 14, 2008)

this game is unfair to people born in the 90's


----------



## Man18 (Oct 14, 2008)

I was born in 89 so im kinda in between. you just have to watch movies.


----------



## babelfish (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm embarrassed to admit I know this, but that pic is from Mr Mom


----------



## Man18 (Oct 14, 2008)

babelfish said:
			
		

> I'm embarrassed to admit I know this, but that pic is from Mr Mom


You sir, are correct

Scores:

The Worst: 12
Trolley Dave: 10
R4man18: 8
Szyslak: 4
Tanas: 3
Pimpmynintendo: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
babelfish: 3
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1


----------



## babelfish (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Oct 14, 2008)

At first I thought that this image would be 2 hard but if you recognize the actor it should be a breeze.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 14, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> At first I thought that this image would be 2 hard but if you recognize the actor it should be a breeze.


I know who the actor is but I have no clue on the movie lmao


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 14, 2008)

Leonard Part 6?


----------



## Man18 (Oct 14, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Leonard Part 6?


DING DING DING we have a wiener! 





Scores:

The Worst: 12
*Trolley Dave: 11*
R4man18: 8
Szyslak: 4
Tanas: 3
Pimpmynintendo: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
babelfish: 3
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Szyslak (Oct 14, 2008)

_Cannonball Run_


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 14, 2008)

Captain Chaos says you are correct!

*Scores:*

The Worst: 12
Trolley Dave: 11
R4man18: 8
*Szyslak: 5*
Tanas: 3
Pimpmynintendo: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
babelfish: 3
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 14, 2008)

Gotta love Jackie Chan as one of the two Chinese actors, speaking Cantonese, racing a Japanese car across the country.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Next up:


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 14, 2008)

Planes, Trains, and Automobiles


----------



## babelfish (Oct 14, 2008)

Uncle Buck?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 14, 2008)

Pimpmynintendo said:
			
		

> Planes, Trains, and Automobiles
> 
> Nope sorry.
> 
> QUOTE(babelfish @ Oct 14 2008, 06:52 PM) Uncle Buck?



I'm afraid you're incorrect as well, sorry.


----------



## babelfish (Oct 14, 2008)

Armed and Dangerous?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 14, 2008)

babelfish said:
			
		

> Armed and Dangerous?



No sorry, but you've just reminded how funny that was and I'm going to have to try to hunt down a copy!


----------



## Man18 (Oct 14, 2008)

Brewster's Millions


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 14, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Brewster's Millions


Nope.  Right city though.


----------



## The Worst (Oct 14, 2008)

city = hackensack ???


----------



## The Worst (Oct 14, 2008)

splash


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> splash



*Scores:*

*The Worst: 13*
Trolley Dave: 11
R4man18: 8
Szyslak: 5
Tanas: 3
Pimpmynintendo: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
babelfish: 3
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1


----------



## science (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey guys, The Worst wanted me to say that hey was suspended, so he can't post a movie. So I guess continue the game how you guys do


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Hey guys, The Worst wanted me to say that hey was suspended, so he can't post a movie. So I guess continue the game how you guys do



Cheers for letting us know science mate.  Do you know how long the suspension's for?


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 15, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll start things off if nobody has any objections?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2008)

Back to the future?


----------



## science (Oct 15, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he said the 21st

My guess is Back to the Future 2


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No worries, we'll leave his name in the score list then.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 15, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Back to the future?


Correct

Scores:

The Worst: 13
*Trolley Dave: 12*
R4man18: 8
Szyslak: 5
Tanas: 3
Pimpmynintendo: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
babelfish: 3
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1 

It's when he opened the door in the past


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 15, 2008)

Harlem Nights

I know its right so do i tell anyone the movie i post?? Ill wait for a correct reply before I post a pic... Already got a movie ready


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> Harlem Nights



Correct!  Don't forget to PM the answer to your pic after you post it, and welcome to this round!

*Scores:*

The Worst: 13
Trolley Dave: 12
R4man18: 8
Szyslak: 5
Tanas: 3
Pimpmynintendo: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
babelfish: 3
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
*Curley5959: 1*


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks..

Next up:

Not sure if its been posted yet but it will probably be easy to guess anyway..


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 15, 2008)

Pee-Wee's Big Adventure


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 15, 2008)

Pimpmynintendo said:
			
		

> Pee-Wee's Big Adventure



Correct! Don't forget to PM the answer to your pic after you post it to Tanas

*Scores:*

The Worst: 13
Trolley Dave: 12
R4man18: 8
Szyslak: 5
*Pimpmynintendo: 4*
Tanas: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
babelfish: 3
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
Curley5959: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> Pimpmynintendo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, the PM goes to you otherwise it stops Tanas from being able to play.  The PM rule is in effect basically so that there's always one other person around who knows the answer in case the one who posted the pic isn't on-line and someone guesses.


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 15, 2008)

oh, k, sorry


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah you always PM the person whose turn was before yours.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2008)

License To Drive?


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 15, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> License To Drive?


Dang, and I would've gotten away with it if it wasn't for that meddling TrolleyDave!

Scores:

The Worst: 13
*Trolley Dave: 13*
R4man18: 8
Szyslak: 5
Pimpmynintendo: 4
Tanas: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
babelfish: 3
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
Curley5959: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2008)

Mmmmm, Heather Graham.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next up :


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 15, 2008)

Dragnet


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> Dragnet



You are correct good sir!

*Scores:*

The Worst: 13
Trolley Dave: 13
R4man18: 8
Szyslak: 5
Pimpmynintendo: 4
Tanas: 3
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
babelfish: 3
*Curley5959: 2*
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 15, 2008)

Next up:


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 15, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> Next up:


pick another movie that same exact pic is on the first page


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry.. Heres another one.. Hopefully this hasnt been chosen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a look through but I didnt see it






Off to bed.. Trolley has the answer.. If you definitely have it, Just continue on..


----------



## greyhound (Oct 15, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> Sorry.. Heres another one.. Hopefully this hasnt been chosen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there is a search function for individual threads located at the bottom of the page.

Even if they are certain, that player must still wait for confirmation


----------



## Tanas (Oct 15, 2008)

Get Stupid, Again!


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 15, 2008)

Nope.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next month, Could we start making a list of all the movies already done?? That would be so much easier.. If there is one, Sorry, I havent seen it..


----------



## Tanas (Oct 15, 2008)

The fully clothed explosive device


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 16, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> The fully clothed explosive device


The Nude Bomb is correct.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Scores:*
The Worst: 13
Trolley Dave: 13
R4man18: 8
Szyslak: 5
Pimpmynintendo: 4
*Tanas: 4*
babelfish: 3
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1


----------



## Tanas (Oct 16, 2008)

Next.


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 16, 2008)

The Wizard of Speed and Time


----------



## Tanas (Oct 16, 2008)

Correct!

Scores:
The Worst: 13
Trolley Dave: 13
R4man18: 8
Szyslak: 6
Pimpmynintendo: 4
Tanas: 4
babelfish: 3
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 16, 2008)

Sorry, shitty connection today:


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 16, 2008)

3 Men and a Baby?


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 16, 2008)

Pimpmynintendo said:
			
		

> 3 Men and a Baby?








 no.


----------



## Man18 (Oct 17, 2008)

A Fish Called Wanda?


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 17, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> A Fish Called Wanda?


Correct!

Scores:

The Worst: 13
Trolley Dave: 13
*R4man18: 9*
Szyslak: 6
Pimpmynintendo: 4
Tanas: 4
babelfish: 3
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1


----------



## Tanas (Oct 18, 2008)

R4man18, you're taking the piss now. If you cant be bothered to post a pic when its your turn, dont even bother guessing in future, fair?


Next...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 18, 2008)

After someone guesses this PM me instead of Tanas so he doesn't have to miss out on another turn.


----------



## Tanas (Oct 18, 2008)

Its ok mate, I dont mind missing a turn.


----------



## Man18 (Oct 18, 2008)

=I got taken from my pc that night so sorry errybody.


----------



## Man18 (Oct 18, 2008)

I know im right so here is the next flick


----------



## Tanas (Oct 18, 2008)

A Midwinters Day's Love making Horror.


----------



## Man18 (Oct 19, 2008)

Close lol

Correct!

Scores:

The Worst: 13
Trolley Dave: 13
R4man18: 9
Szyslak: 6
*Tanas: 5*
Pimpmynintendo: 4
babelfish: 3
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1


----------



## Tanas (Oct 19, 2008)

Next.


----------



## Man18 (Oct 19, 2008)

I didnt get the point when I guessed that movie the first time. I knew the answer and posted an image. so remove that image and post another Tanas.


----------



## Tanas (Oct 19, 2008)

When did you guess the movie? I never seen you give the correct answer to for that pic, and you didnt have the right to guess it anyway, I posted it lastime because you couldnt be bothered to post one.

@TrolleyDave, I have lost all respect for you, now you having that crap as your avatar.


----------



## Man18 (Oct 20, 2008)

I posted it correctly I had to edit it because I was going to be okay with you posting the pic again but if anyone read my post then they would know what it is. the reason I posted a pic was because I answered your pic correctly. Pull back your photo and post another because its been answered and anyone that posts will probably already had seen the answer I posted.
=I got taken from my pc that night so sorry errybody.

This post has been edited by R4man18: Today, 12:31 AM


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 20, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> I posted it correctly I had to edit it because I was going to be okay with you posting the pic again but if anyone read my post then they would know what it is. the reason I posted a pic was because I answered your pic correctly. Pull back your photo and post another because its been answered and anyone that posts will probably already had seen the answer I posted.
> =I got taken from my pc that night so sorry errybody.
> 
> This post has been edited by R4man18: Today, 12:31 AM


Damn you're good at screwing up this thread.

The movie is _Zapped!_, and I didn't see your answer.  Just the bloody trail of thread carnage.


----------



## Tanas (Oct 20, 2008)

OK, on with the show.


Zapped! is correct.
Correct!

Scores:

The Worst: 13
Trolley Dave: 13
R4man18: 9
Szyslak: 7
Tanas: 5
Pimpmynintendo: 4
babelfish: 3
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 20, 2008)

Next up:


----------



## Man18 (Oct 20, 2008)

Summer School


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 20, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Summer School


Correct!

Scores:

The Worst: 13
Trolley Dave: 13
*R4man18: 10*
Szyslak: 7
Tanas: 5
Pimpmynintendo: 4
babelfish: 3
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1


----------



## Man18 (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Oct 22, 2008)

First one to say Top Secret gets to post the next image!!! no point though.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 22, 2008)

I'll say it lol Top Secret.


----------



## Man18 (Oct 22, 2008)

post a pic damn j00


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 22, 2008)

Here is the pic.


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 22, 2008)

Major League


----------



## Man18 (Oct 22, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Major League


Correct!

Scores:

The Worst: 13
Trolley Dave: 13
R4man18: 10
Szyslak: 8
Tanas: 5
Pimpmynintendo: 4
babelfish: 3
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry for the delay, I had some issues with my pesky real life.

Here's some low-hanging fruit:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 23, 2008)

Roxanne?


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 23, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Roxanne?


That's the one!

Scores:

*Trolley Dave: 14*
The Worst: 13
R4man18: 10
Szyslak: 8
Tanas: 5
Pimpmynintendo: 4
babelfish: 3
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Oct 23, 2008)

Heathers


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 24, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Heathers



That's the one!

*Scores:*

Trolley Dave: 14
The Worst: 13
*R4man18: 11*
Szyslak: 8
Tanas: 5
Pimpmynintendo: 4
babelfish: 3
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1


----------



## Man18 (Oct 24, 2008)

someone else post a pic feel free to send me the answer


----------



## greyhound (Oct 24, 2008)

two weeks left, this round seems to be going really well. Nice choice of theme whoever it was


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 24, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> someone else post a pic feel free to send me the answer


I'm going to post an easy one to keep the game moving, but you really need to stop guessing if you're not going to post the next movie.  It's incredibly annoying.  Hopefully there will be a rule against this in the next thread.


----------



## Tanas (Oct 24, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> R4man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, I said in an earlier post that a new rule should be brought in, if after guessing the correct answer and not bothering to posting a new picture within 12 hours the point for that guess should be taken away.


----------



## Man18 (Oct 24, 2008)

I think that movie has already been posted. As for asking someone else to post a picture its better than waiting 12 hours and forcing tana(asshole)s to post a picture. I dont post because im unable to post a pic not because I dont want to.

dumbasses


----------



## Tanas (Oct 24, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> I think that movie has already been posted. As for asking someone else to post a picture its better than waiting 12 hours and forcing tana(asshole)s to post a picture. I dont post because im unable to post a pic not because I dont want to.
> 
> dumbasses


I'm not the asshole, you're just a dumb little prick, and if you're unable to post a pic don't bother answering then, you have done nothing but fuck this game up.
Due to rule breaking this thread has sometimes gotten out of control.


----------



## Man18 (Oct 25, 2008)

no one cheats. they have dumb rules set now to keep shit nice and clean but the first 2 big ass ones didnt have it so im not sure why these small ones should.


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 25, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> I think that movie has already been posted.I used the thread search feature, and it doesn't come up.  Maybe you could point me to where you see it.
> 
> R4man18As for asking someone else to post a picture its better than waiting 12 hours and forcing tana(asshole)s to post a picture. I dont post because im unable to post a pic not because I dont want to.


Then just don't guess.  It's simple.

Reasonably minded people have come up with rules to keep the game moving and organized.  No one is trying to rig the game or be an asshole.  No one cares that much about the score.  The purpose of the rules are to keep things organized, keep things moving, and keep things fair.  If you don't agree with the rules or don't want to follow them, then feel free to go play your own game.


----------



## Man18 (Oct 25, 2008)

the rules are dumb we all know it.

There are no rules against me voting atm since I wasnt sent the answer. 
When Harry Met Sally


----------



## Man18 (Oct 25, 2008)

and who said anything about points?


----------



## Man18 (Oct 25, 2008)

That's the one!

Scores:

Trolley Dave: 14
The Worst: 13
R4man18: 12
Szyslak: 8
Tanas: 5
Pimpmynintendo: 4
babelfish: 3
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1


----------



## Tanas (Oct 25, 2008)

A PM I received about R4man18 and his antics antics on Oct 13.

The rule on people not posting pics needs to be changed. On the 80s comedy game alone R4man has not only guessed on pictures he shouldn't have(Like Big) he has told other people to post pics in his stead so many times that it seems like he is trying to so he can guess more often. In my opinion it should be changed to if you don't post a pic in the 12 hours a couple of times you should get a point taken away and I am pretty sure xxxxxxxxx agrees with me on this.

And dont be having a go at me for this PM, it wasnt me who said this.

@R4man18months, you are a complete and utter idiot, not only do you ask people to posts pics for you, but you also guess the pic that has been posted and expect the point.


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 25, 2008)

Why on earth would you guess the movie when it should be your turn to post one?  Do you not have half a brain in your head?

No point awarded, and the current movie you posted is just your rightful turn to do so.  Quit being an idiot, or leave the thread.

Scores:

Trolley Dave: 14
The Worst: 13
R4man18: 11
Szyslak: 8
Tanas: 5
Pimpmynintendo: 4
babelfish: 3
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1 

R4manchild has posted the current movie, and should be PMing the answer to TrolleyDave.

Just forget When Harry Met Sally ever happened.  I know Billy Crystal has.


----------



## Man18 (Oct 25, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> A PM I received about R4man18 and his antics antics on Oct 13.
> 
> The rule on people not posting pics needs to be changed. On the 80s comedy game alone R4man has not only guessed on pictures he shouldn't have(Like Big) he has told other people to post pics in his stead so many times that it seems like he is trying to so he can guess more often. In my opinion it should be changed to if you don't post a pic in the 12 hours a couple of times you should get a point taken away and I am pretty sure xxxxxxxxx agrees with me on this.
> 
> ...








quit spamming there is a thread for the rules and problems section.

I asked someone to post a pic for me 3 times total in this round, as for Big the worst was still watching so he didnt need to pm me so I guessed correctly. Besides the fact that I (as well as others) were not aware of the pm rule till you started bitching and crying that he answered before you did about the whole thing even though he answered many of the questions fairly then you started abunch of shit that he pretty much avoided trying to piss anyone off. You are a childish judge and should not be allowed to answer when you are the judge because you dont follow the rules when you are getting answers but when someone else is winning you start to crack down on every little thing. As for people like you Tanas that just sit at home and dont have a job that takes up most of their days so they can be here for these little games every second.

For the new rule it was you that said that... you said it a few times in this topic alone.

You tanas are a terrible judge because you dont seem to like anyone that doesnt agree with you, you have talked shit about the worst and trolly dave that I have seen in this topic alone. As the judge you should have posted a pic a few times. You are gone more than I am so quit bitching.

Other assholes in this topic
Trolly Dave man the worst wasnt being a dick he was joking when he dropped your name to the bottom. 
Syslak relax you hypocrite


----------



## Man18 (Oct 25, 2008)

Since you didnt send me the image answer I was able to post since its not cheating  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:

Trolley Dave: 14
The Worst: 13
R4man18: 13
Szyslak: 8
Tanas: 5
Pimpmynintendo: 4
babelfish: 3
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1


----------



## Man18 (Oct 25, 2008)

Okay............

Since Tanas came up with this topic its up to him to drop this and make trollydave the next judge and start a new round early just to rap up this drama.

and this is me apologizing and trying to cool this shit out so dont start shit again just accept it.

ADDITION

OCT 25th-Nov25th what ever topic people suggest.

Scifi has been used 80s Comedy has been used and I think horror.


----------



## imz (Oct 25, 2008)

nice topic!


----------



## Tanas (Oct 25, 2008)

@R4man18months, you are beyond fucking help...

Scores:

Trolley Dave: 14
The Worst: 13
R4man18: 9


----------



## Man18 (Oct 25, 2008)

so be it.


----------



## Man18 (Oct 26, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> @R4man18months, you are beyond fucking help...
> 
> Scores:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tanas (Oct 26, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough...

Scores:

Trolley Dave: 14
The Worst: 13
R4man18: 12
Szyslak: 8
Tanas: 5
Pimpmynintendo: 4
babelfish: 3
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1


Next.





At times this thread has been brought into chaos and you cant blame the judge which is me for any of it, if anything I've been to lenient


----------



## Man18 (Oct 26, 2008)

on a technicality I cant post so..... the movie image I posted was Blame it on Rio. Great movie.


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 27, 2008)

_My Best Friend Is a Vampire_


----------



## Tanas (Oct 27, 2008)

Correct!

Scores:

Trolley Dave: 14
The Worst: 13
R4man18: 12
Szyslak: 9
Tanas: 5
Pimpmynintendo: 4
babelfish: 3
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Szyslak (Oct 27, 2008)

That might be a little difficult out of context, so here's a bonus pic from the same movie:


----------



## WildWon (Oct 27, 2008)

Uncle Buck. MF'er!

(had a HUGE crush on that chick)


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 27, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Uncle Buck. MF'er!
> 
> (had a HUGE crush on that chick)


lol, me too.  I thought there might be a few others that would appreciate that screen cap.  She still doesn't look half bad in "Yes, Dear".  

Scores:

Trolley Dave: 14
The Worst: 13
R4man18: 12
Szyslak: 9
Tanas: 5
Pimpmynintendo: 4
babelfish: 3
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
*WildWon: 1*


----------



## WildWon (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's one that i LOVED.






(i'd like to toss out a Good Luck on this one. Its soooo random, and i honestly don't know if i know anyone other than my father that would remember this title. Though i'm sure SOMEONE here knows it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2008)

Is that Amazon Women on the Moon?


----------



## Man18 (Oct 28, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Is that Amazon Women on the Moon?


Im sure he is right to keep it going here are the scores.

Scores:

Trolley Dave: 15
The Worst: 13
R4man18: 12
Szyslak: 9
Tanas: 5
Pimpmynintendo: 4
babelfish: 3
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
WildWon: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 28, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, that was the correct movie.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry to take so long to post another pic.


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 28, 2008)

_Raising Arizona_


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2008)

Correct good sir!

*Scores:*

Trolley Dave: 15
The Worst: 13
R4man18: 12
*Szyslak: 10*
Tanas: 5
Pimpmynintendo: 4
babelfish: 3
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
WildWon: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Tanas (Oct 28, 2008)

Desperately Seeking Susan


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Desperately Seeking Susan



Correct good sir!

*Scores:*

Trolley Dave: 15
The Worst: 13
R4man18: 12
Szyslak: 10
*Tanas: 6*
Pimpmynintendo: 4
babelfish: 3
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
WildWon: 1


----------



## Tanas (Oct 28, 2008)

Next...





@Trolleydave, have you been watching Dead Set?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2008)

The January Man?

Watched last nights Dead Set, thought it was fucking great, it was the best Big Brother I've seen lol! I was expecting it to be a bit crap and cheesy but it's pure gold.  Haven't got Sky so gotta wait for ep 2 to go on-line.  Did you watch tonights?


----------



## Man18 (Oct 28, 2008)

Just incase anyone starts to think hmmm.
It goes Wildwon-TrollyDave-Syslak-Tanas. At first glance I was thinking what the hell but I actually looked at who did what the 2nd time around.

Correct good sir!

Scores:

Trolley Dave: 16
The Worst: 13
R4man18: 12
Szyslak: 10
Tanas: 6
Pimpmynintendo: 4
babelfish: 3
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
WildWon: 1


----------



## Tanas (Oct 28, 2008)

Correct good sir!

Scores:

Trolley Dave: 16
The Worst: 13
R4man18: 12
Szyslak: 10
Tanas: 6
Pimpmynintendo: 4
babelfish: 3
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
WildWon: 1 

I've already see it I was lucky enough to have  won tickets for one of the premiere's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's really good definitely a lot better than I thought it was going to be, I also thought that it was going to be cheesy and I was happy to be proved wrong.

Don't you have Freeview?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Oct 28, 2008)

History of the World Part One?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> History of the World Part One?



Holy shit that was fast mate, I'd just finished sending the PM to Tanas!  You're right of course!  Can't have an 80s Comedy thread without some Mel in it.

*Scores:*

Trolley Dave: 16
The Worst: 13
*R4man18: 13*
Szyslak: 10
Tanas: 6
Pimpmynintendo: 4
babelfish: 3
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
WildWon: 1


----------



## Man18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Ive seen that movie so many times.


----------



## Tanas (Oct 29, 2008)

Johnny Dangerously

Never seen it before in my life.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Johnny Dangerously
> 
> Never seen it before in my life.



That is correct! I remembered it being good but R4man reminded me that it just had a good cast and the movie itself was shit!  Just watched the second episode of Dead Set, what a bastard of a cliffhanger!

*Scores:*

Trolley Dave: 16
The Worst: 13
R4man18: 13
Szyslak: 10
*Tanas: 7*
Pimpmynintendo: 4
babelfish: 3
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
WildWon: 1


----------



## Tanas (Oct 29, 2008)

The wierd thing about Dead Set is that you know alot of the faces in it and they are playing themselves.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> The wierd thing about Dead Set is that you know alot of the faces in it and they are playing themselves.



I need a drink! Withnail and I?

I don't watch Big Brother so didn't recognize any of the conestants apart from the "intellectual" one as he's one of my favourite comedians (did you ever This Morning With Richard Not Judy?).  Defnitely recognized Davina MacColl though, she's pretty fucking good in it as well.  Just found out that the lead actress, the one who plays the Big Brother staff that goes into the house, is Ray Winstones daughter!  How'd that fat ugly cockney fuck end up with such a tasty daughter!


----------



## greyhound (Oct 29, 2008)

Tanas, is this correct?

If not, hint please.


----------



## Man18 (Oct 29, 2008)

YES Trolley Dave Withnail and I is correct.

Scores:

*Trolley Dave: 17*
The Worst: 13
R4man18: 13
Szyslak: 10
Tanas: 7
Pimpmynintendo: 4
babelfish: 3
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
WildWon: 1


----------



## Tanas (Oct 29, 2008)

Shit I forgot all about it, its correct.
Sorry mate.

Scores:

Trolley Dave: 17
The Worst: 13
R4man18: 13
Szyslak: 10
Tanas: 7
Pimpmynintendo: 4
babelfish: 3
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
WildWon: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Just like buses you wait for a confirmation to come and two appear at the same time lol.


----------



## Man18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Earth Girls are Easy?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Absolutely spot on!  You'll probably overtake me soon!

*Scores:*

Trolley Dave: 17
*R4man18: 14*
The Worst: 13
Szyslak: 10
Tanas: 7
Pimpmynintendo: 4
babelfish: 3
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
WildWon: 1


----------



## Man18 (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Szyslak (Oct 29, 2008)

_Something Wild_


----------



## Man18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Absolutely spot on! You'll probably overtake me soon!

Scores:

Trolley Dave: 17
R4man18: 14
The Worst: 13
*Szyslak: 11*
Tanas: 7
Pimpmynintendo: 4
babelfish: 3
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
WildWon: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 30, 2008)

Sorry, my inter-tubes have been all clogged up this evening.  I'm lost without Sen. Ted Stevens to guide me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

The Money Pit?


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 30, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The Money Pit?


Correct!

Scores:

*Trolley Dave: 18*
R4man18: 14
The Worst: 13
Szyslak: 11
Tanas: 7
Pimpmynintendo: 4
babelfish: 3
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
WildWon: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

I totally wasn't sure if that was Shelley Long or not.


----------



## WildWon (Oct 30, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I totally wasn't sure if that was Shelley Long or not.



Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid?



You are most certainly correct Mr Grizzly Adams (just saw your pic in the temper pics thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beard looks awesome mate!)

*Scores:*

Trolley Dave: 18
R4man18: 14
The Worst: 13
Szyslak: 11
Tanas: 7
Pimpmynintendo: 4
babelfish: 3
*WildWon: 2*
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1


----------



## WildWon (Oct 30, 2008)

Eeeeep. Just learned this one was already done.

I was able to get a quick one in there, but could someone else take this? Gotta get back to work. Sorry and thanks


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Tanas (Oct 30, 2008)

I'd pork her.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> I'd pork her.



Correct, and so would I!

*Scores:*

Trolley Dave: 18
R4man18: 14
The Worst: 13
Szyslak: 11
*Tanas: 8*
Pimpmynintendo: 4
babelfish: 3
WildWon: 2
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1


----------



## Tanas (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## imz (Oct 31, 2008)

_without a clue_


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2008)

imz said:
			
		

> _without a clue_



Correct, and welcome to the round!

*Scores:*

Trolley Dave: 18
R4man18: 14
The Worst: 13
Szyslak: 11
Tanas: 8
Pimpmynintendo: 4
babelfish: 3
WildWon: 2
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
*imz: 1*

Don't forget to PM Tanas the answer once you've posted your pic.


----------



## imz (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 31, 2008)

Naked gun goes without saying but which one.... (worse is I can remember the scenes surrounding it)

33 and a 1/3 is my guess.


----------



## Tanas (Oct 31, 2008)

Correct!

Scores:

Trolley Dave: 17
R4man18: 14
The Worst: 13
Szyslak: 11
Tanas: 7
Pimpmynintendo: 4
babelfish: 3
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
WildWon: 1 
FAST6191: 1

There's far to few entering these quizzes.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2008)

We should make the next round broader I'm thinking.  I'm guessing my era idea is what killed it compared to the others.  For the next one we'll probably be better off just doing a genre in general.


----------



## imz (Oct 31, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Correct!
> 
> Scores:
> 
> ...



where's my name gone?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2008)

Updated score table.

*Scores:*

Trolley Dave: 18
R4man18: 14
The Worst: 13
Szyslak: 11
Tanas: 8
Pimpmynintendo: 4
babelfish: 3
WildWon: 2
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
imz: 1
*FAST6191: 1*


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 1, 2008)

Sorry for the delay. 80's comedy huh and one that has not been done too.... I really should stop lending my film collection out if I want to play these games.

Also I missed it first time around but was this not 1994? (I will accept it as the series/first film was an 80's show to begin with).

Hopefully not too hard:


----------



## Man18 (Nov 1, 2008)

AIrplane?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 1, 2008)

@R4man18 nope.


----------



## greyhound (Nov 3, 2008)

hint please


----------



## Man18 (Nov 3, 2008)

Airplane II: The Sequel


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 3, 2008)

R4man18 got it.

edit, thanks for the updated scores R4man18. I can not believe I forgot that part.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 3, 2008)

We need to start coming up with ideas now that this round is over. 
I think we should do fantasy/b&w or cartoon movies.

Updated score table.

Scores:

Trolley Dave: 18
R4man18: 15
The Worst: 13
Szyslak: 11
Tanas: 8
Pimpmynintendo: 4
babelfish: 3
WildWon: 2
Curley5959: 2
jesuschristmonkeyballs: 2
B-Blue : 1
bladerx: 1
Jax: 1
imz: 1
FAST6191: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 3, 2008)

Fantasy movies from any era sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## tomqman (Nov 3, 2008)

fantasy sounds like a good idea


----------



## Man18 (Nov 3, 2008)

Trolly Dave 3 users say fantasy your call. make a new topic


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 3, 2008)

While fantasy if one of my favourite genres and I frequently go searching for more are there going to be enough films to make it viable?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 3, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> While fantasy if one of my favourite genres and I frequently go searching for more are there going to be enough films to make it viable?



Yeah should be, that's why I thought it'd be better if we didn't limit the era this time as well.  There's hundreds of fantasy movies going back to the 30s, although I think I might be defining fantasy a bit loosely.  I consider stuff like Robin Hood movies and the old swashbucklers to be fantasy, is that too loose?

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=113441


----------



## Man18 (Nov 3, 2008)

my definition of fantasy is extremely close minded but fantasy is pretty much anything out of the ordinary not technology or horror bases.


----------

